
Vulkan: Scaling to multiple threads – Live stream, Thursday Nov 19 @ 4pm GMT - 1ace
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3ub6iVThro
======
1ace
This live stream will be broadcast on Thursday November 19 at 4pm GMT.
Description follows:

Most CPUs today come in multicore configurations, and applications uses
software multi-threading to take advantage of this capability.

This presentation will explain some of the ways Vulkan enables software multi-
threaded scaling, and how this might be used.

Presenting will be Tobias Hector, Software Design Engineer for Vulkan and
OpenGL ES, Imagination Technologies

